# Middle-earth?



## Thorondor (Jan 19, 2002)

In all my readings, I do not think I have ever found why Middle-earth is called Middle-earth! Does any of the learned out there know why it called that?


----------



## Talierin (Jan 20, 2002)

From Tolkien's letters:

"Middle-earth is not an imaginary world. The name is the modern form of midden-erd>middel-erd, an ancient name for the oikoumene, the abiding place of Men, the objectively real world, in use specifically opposed to imaginary worlds (as Fairyland) or unseen worlds (as Heaven or Hell)"


----------



## Thorondor (Jan 20, 2002)

thanks Tal! That helps out a lot.


----------



## Taranir (Jan 25, 2002)

*In the middle*

Middle-Earth lies between The continent of Aman and the continent of Sunlands (America). That is why it's called "middle"


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 25, 2002)

Hmm, no I don't think so. I could be wrong, but this is my theory: Aman is in the uttermost West. Then [was] Númenor, and then came Middle-Earth. The two major continents of Arda were Aman and Middle-Earth. 
Cian will punctuate this, but I have read a passage from some old Norse mythology, which went something like, "Earend*e*l, come down to the aid of Men, down to Middle-Earth". *help!*


----------



## Walter (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> "Earend*e*l, come down to the aid of Men, down to Middle-Earth". *help!*


_éala! éarendel engla beorhtast ofer middangeard monnum sended._


----------



## Walter (Jan 25, 2002)

Here's the complete line of this poem (_Crist_ by Cynewulf):
_
Eala earendel, engla beorhtast, 
ofer middangeard monnum sended, 
ond soðfæsta sunnan leoma, 
torht ofer tunglas, þu tida gehwane 
of sylfum þe symle inlihtes!
_

Anyone feels firm enough to translate?...And as You're on it, the poem has 1665 lines, or - in other words - 1660 more to go ... Don't look at me....


----------



## Taranir (Jan 28, 2002)

*Three continents*



> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> *Hmm, no I don't think so. I could be wrong, but this is my theory: Aman is in the uttermost West. Then [was] Númenor, and then came Middle-Earth. The two major continents of Arda were Aman and Middle-Earth.
> Cian will punctuate this, but I have read a passage from some old Norse mythology, which went something like, "Earendel, come down to the aid of Men, down to Middle-Earth". *help!*  *


There were Three Major continents!! Sun Lands, Middle-Earth and Aman. You should know this. ME was in the middle. And I don't think anyone would name his continent "Middle" if it wasn't in the middle. In Norse mythology Midgård ment "Middle-Earth" 'cos it were between the realms of ice and fire. But I'm sure of that this had nothing to do with naming of ME. Tolkien didn't just stole Midgård name and translated it to English.


----------



## Taranir (Jan 28, 2002)

*few mistakes*

"Ios tietoa Suomen másta, kielestä tai mytologiasta halaiat, käänny Súren Tietäiän puolén!" 
"Jos tietoa Suomen maasta, kielestä, tai mytologiasta halajat, käänny suuren tietäjän puoleen"
RU from Finland maybe?


----------



## singleton (Jan 29, 2002)

Because theres 3 different earths and Middle-Earth just happens to be the biggest vand is in the middle.


----------



## Cian (Jan 29, 2002)

> "It is a modernization or alteration (... my edit ...) of an old word for the inhabited world of Men, the _oikoumené:_ middle because thought of vaguely set amidst the encircling Seas and (in the northern-imagination) between ice of the North and the fire of the South. O. English _middan-geard_, mediæval E. _midden-erd, middle-erd._ Many reviewers seem to assume that Middle-earth is another planet!" ~ JRRT _Letters_


----------



## Tharkun (Feb 2, 2002)

*Middle Earth*

Tolkien describes Middle earth as taking place between the ancient world and the modern world.


----------



## TulKas Astaldo (Feb 4, 2002)

That's simply a time period...

Anyway though in which book does this Sun Lands thing appear? I've read Hobbit, LotR, Sil, and some of the History of Middle-Earth... Haven't even heard a reference to it as of yet

Anyway though you guys forget about Beleriand... It was about the same size as the Middle-Earth from LotR and, though it was connected to it, I consider that a continent in its own as well... And Numenor was no farther off the coast of Middle-Earth than the west coast of Beleriand, so it makes me wonder if Numenor is in fact a 'new' island rather than a part of Beleriand...


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 4, 2002)

I *knew* I shuold've bought the ATlas of Middle-Earth instead of UT! damn! 
Yes, Taranir, I am from Finland. I altered the letters for them to sound more mystic, and so that people would understand even less of them. 
_Oletko suomalainen? Enpä vain ole tavannut ketään englantilaista joka osaisi noin hyvin kääntää suomea! Ja itseäni lukuunottamatta en tunne ketään joka olisi tuollainen pilkunnussija._


----------

